# Mac mail keeps getting old emails



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello
I am currently using the mac default mail programme to get my hotmail messages.

I have it set to not delete from server.

When I delete on my laptop ad move o a different Internet connection, mail starts to grab the old deleted emails again.

Does anybody know how to resolve this?


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

are you using POP or imap?
It might have to do with your online preferences with Hotmail.
Have you checked your applemail preferences? Go to accounts - Mailbox Behaviors -Trash


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Pop mail unfortunately keeps a copy on the server. There is a option where you cab check off delete message from server. My father never deletes his hotmail messages now he has over 3000 being resent to outlook.


----------



## Jgt73 (Jul 4, 2011)

There are two sets of settings. The first set is off I phone.
They are:
Deleted messages-Remove: never
Use ssl : on
Authentication: password
Delete from server never

The mac mail settings are:
move selected messages to the trash mailbox. And never remove from server.

If it makes any difference the hotmail messages are forwarded to mobile me which is also on iPhone an mac devices.

What settings should I be using across multiple devices? I would like my hotmail and mobile me on iPhone and mac (preferably synchronised) and if possible hotmail forwarded to mobile me cos mobile me seems to work quicker.

Thanks for your response and patience.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

I do know imap is the synchronized version because my aol account is set up on outlook. When I delete the copy off my iPhone it deletes from the outlook. In case I need a certain email I move it to my " saved email folder" then I can keep it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If all mail is forwarded to your Mobile Me account, then don't bother check Hotmail at all. Have your iPhone and Mac use Mobile Me in IMAP, now both will get all email. I do this with my Gmail on my Mac and iPhone.


----------

